# The Criminal Element



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Criminal Element: The last paragraph discusses the derecho requirement to own and operate a business...
http://www.magneticmag.com/2017/01/...he-blue-parrot-nightclub-in-playa-del-carmen/


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems this is more prevalent in the eastern side of the country where the Zetas still exert control. It is widly accepted that in the western side of the country from Jalisco - north, the cartels stick to their own businesses. I have owned a Mexican constituted company for 7 years and have never encountered any issues with protection payments. (nor any of the dozens of businesses I correspond with)


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Well News Papers ,Radio and Television disagree with you vehemently... If it wasn't for the Western Drug Cartels making the news every few days we NOB would think the biggest issue was *girls gone wild* hahahah EVEN Rolly Brooks wrote about how indiscriminant the Western Cartels are with_ murder for effect... _



RPBHaas said:


> It seems this is more prevalent in the eastern side of the country where the Zetas still exert control. It is widly accepted that in the western side of the country from Jalisco - north, the cartels stick to their own businesses. I have owned a Mexican constituted company for 7 years and have never encountered any issues with protection payments. (nor any of the dozens of businesses I correspond with)


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure I follow your comment and I had to Google Rolly Brooks to understand the reference to him. (got it)

If you are referring to NOB papers, TV etc., you are correct (as also stated by the aforementioned RB). However, excluding Michoacan and Guerrero, to the north of this area, along the west coast, is much safer for non-cartel associated people. If one is involved in the trade, it is dangerous. But if not, the crime rates are similar, if not better, than most cities NOB. This is not true, generally speaking, in the eastern portion of the country. The Zetas do not care if one is involved or not. They don't adhere to the old time mafia rules of "civilians are of limits".

It is interesting you mentioned Rolly Brooks, RIP 2015. As found on his webpage, he agrees with much of what I have stated.
As he stated in Aug of 2010;
"The media in the USA frequently have stories about drug gang violence in México. These stories are sometimes overblown; nevertheless, the violence is real, and it is a major problem for law enforcement. These gang wars are turf wars -- gangs fighting each other over control of the drug trade. They have nothing to do with the general population."

What is interesting is, the post is from the very begining of the Zetas breaking with the Gulf. This event changed the spectrum and method of involvement from them. They originally did not have a base business and resorted to extortion and kidnapping to augment their then blossoming drug business. The Sinaloa did not and for the most part still does not partake in these strategies.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Turf wars have had a lot to do with the General Populous, seeing as citizens were so afraid to be outside they eventually formed a Militia of their own.. IIRC some Dr. was their leader and he too got some pretty negative air time as well. I stand corrected concerning location. I never give much thought to the Baja, but it is the West Coast of Mexico.. I guess I would be more correct to addressing the Central Portion of Mexico and Cancun south Into PdC ( I will try to link this Cartel Drug Map) 
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs.../mexico_cartels_outline_v6-1.jpg&action=click Nothing on the ACTUAL Baja Coast and little on the Mayan Coast but its hitting the fan directly beneath the USA... That Central 2/3 is Drug Land.. South and East of Mexico City there's not nearly as much going on..


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Turf wars have had a lot to do with the General Populous, seeing as citizens were so afraid to be outside they eventually formed a Militia of their own.. IIRC some Dr. was their leader and he too got some pretty negative air time as well. I stand corrected concerning location. I never give much thought to the Baja, but it is the West Coast of Mexico.. I guess I would be more correct to addressing the Central Portion of Mexico and Cancun south Into PdC ( I will try to link this Cartel Drug Map)
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs.../mexico_cartels_outline_v6-1.jpg&action=click Nothing on the ACTUAL Baja Coast and little on the Mayan Coast but its hitting the fan directly beneath the USA... That Central 2/3 is Drug Land.. South and East of Mexico City there's not nearly as much going on..


We lived in SE Florida during the period where the Cubans were coming ashore escaping Cuba. On a typical Sunday morning walk we might see five-ten 'rafts; beached. The ingenuity of the construction was amazing. And to think that who knows how many people put their lives on the line for freedom on a hope and a prayer...

We very seriously considered moving from SE Florida to the area of Mexico between Akumal and Tulum. Small house on the beach. Ya know - the waters offshore there were just as crowded with Mexican Marines as were the waters off the SE coast of Florida. AND - they actually had foot soldiers who walked that entire coast looking for illegal stuff.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Turf wars have had a lot to do with the General Populous, seeing as citizens were so afraid to be outside they eventually formed a Militia of their own.. IIRC some Dr. was their leader and he too got some pretty negative air time as well. I stand corrected concerning location. I never give much thought to the Baja, but it is the West Coast of Mexico.. I guess I would be more correct to addressing the Central Portion of Mexico and Cancun south Into PdC
> 
> You are referring to Michoacan, Dr. Miereles. (spelling?) Much of Michoacan and Guerrero is currently very dangerous. There are some smaller areas in those states that are safer.
> I am referring to Jalisco and north along the west coast of the mainland. My statements are made with a general aspect in mind. Their are pockets in all of the states that are a bit less safe than the majority of the areas.
> ...


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

DiverSailor123 said:


> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs.../mexico_cartels_outline_v6-1.jpg&action=click ..


The map you posted is almost 4 years outdated. The cartel scene has changed considerably since 2013.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

In a prior post I used the incorrect version of the word "their". It should be "there".


DriverSailor123, 
I hope my posts on the subject are not perceived as petulant. My experiences over the years on this forum lead me to be very detail oriented regarding the subject of safety in Mexico as the perceived dangers are frequently different than reality on the ground. And some members take it upon themselves to comment in a negative light about an entire state as opposed to a specific area. This can lead to confusion among non-Mexico residents. Generally speaking the situation is sensationalized by the press NOB and those of us that are full time Mexico residents, especially those of us that travel by auto routinely, observe a safety situation that appears to be much calmer.

For example, the State Dept issued a travel advisory last Apr warning against travel on Fed Hwy 80 between Cocula and La Huerta in southern Jalisco. I drive on that road from one end of the limit to the other on a weekly basis, many times at night. For the past 18 months I have never seen or heard of an incident involving a civilian. It is true that on 2 occasions last spring, 2 bodies were found, 1 along the road near Cocula in the trunk and the other some distance off of the Hwy in the back of a p/u truck. But, there is a story behind those 2 incidences. Both men were involved as was reported by the press and the state police.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

No issue here, knowledge is power .. I too can be protective of my 2nd / adoptive home.. To Error on the side of caution / safety is a good thing, exaggerating dangers for personal gain is something else entirely.. Sad to say but often exaggerations are used to sell papers magazines and air time... 



RPBHaas said:


> DriverSailor123,
> I hope my posts on the subject are not perceived as petulant. My experiences over the years on this forum lead me to be very detail oriented regarding the subject of safety in Mexico as the perceived dangers are frequently different than reality on the ground. And some members take it upon themselves to comment in a negative light about an entire state as opposed to a specific area. This can lead to confusion among non-Mexico residents. Generally speaking the situation is sensationalized by the press NOB and those of us that are full time Mexico residents, especially those of us that travel by auto routinely, observe a safety situation that appears to be much calmer.
> 
> For example, the State Dept issued a travel advisory last Apr warning against travel on Fed Hwy 80 between Cocula and La Huerta in southern Jalisco. I drive on that road from one end of the limit to the other on a weekly basis, many times at night. For the past 18 months I have never seen or heard of an incident involving a civilian. It is true that on 2 occasions last spring, 2 bodies were found, 1 along the road near Cocula in the trunk and the other some distance off of the Hwy in the back of a p/u truck. But, there is a story behind those 2 incidences. Both men were involved as was reported by the press and the state police.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Not nearly as busy as they were back in THE DAY  But on occasion if your up early around dawn you can still see troops ( Very small contingency )walking the East side of Cozumel looking for Sea Weed  Locals too but a little earlier :fingerscrossed: I had friends down in Akumal and Tulum ( Chinchorro Banks) My Federally Friend said the majority of the action was on / in the Atlantic or so they hoped. USCG Cruised the 12 mile wide alley/channel between Cozumel and the main land with some regularity. In fact they were all over that area.. I don't know how they would ever spot the runners.. As long as they were not running WOT they look like any of the 200 plus boats out on the water every day from Chetumal to Puerto Morelos.. There are a LOT of boats in the channel any day its nice..


Gatos said:


> We lived in SE Florida during the period where the Cubans were coming ashore escaping Cuba. On a typical Sunday morning walk we might see five-ten 'rafts; beached. The ingenuity of the construction was amazing. And to think that who knows how many people put their lives on the line for freedom on a hope and a prayer...
> 
> We very seriously considered moving from SE Florida to the area of Mexico between Akumal and Tulum. Small house on the beach. Ya know - the waters offshore there were just as crowded with Mexican Marines as were the waters off the SE coast of Florida. AND - they actually had foot soldiers who walked that entire coast looking for illegal stuff.


----------

